# bespelled



## jgrossho (Nov 11, 2003)

I am hooked on Bespelled but can only find it in PC...does anyne know anything like it in Mac OsX?

jean


----------



## Arden (Nov 12, 2003)

Can you describe it a little bit?  I can probably think of something similar based on the gameplay.


----------



## jgrossho (Nov 12, 2003)

It is a board game comes up on screen as letters  and then you spell out words and get poins  there are some dsngerous things like firey letters and some reward thingies.. It has great graphics... thanks for help  jean


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Dec 3, 2003)

If you're trying to play it off of zone.com, I'm right there with you.  My girlfriend got me hooked on that, but I much prefer WHATword? and TextTwist.  They offer downloads, but they're Windows-only, and I can't seem to get the online games to work with my Mac.  They just don't load. *I'm stuck wheeling two feet over to the right to play it on her HP...


----------



## jgrossho (Dec 3, 2003)

ElDiabloConCaca said:
			
		

> If you're trying to play it off of zone.com, I'm right there with you.  My girlfriend got me hooked on that, but I much prefer WHATword? and TextTwist.  They offer downloads, but they're Windows-only, and I can't seem to get the online games to work with my Mac.  They just don't load. *I'm stuck wheeling two feet over to the right to play it on her HP...


----------



## jgrossho (Dec 3, 2003)

Lucky  you to have available Pc...I have to go over to the college... 
will try text twist next time... It seems all hte games i hve liked are only for PC... But I am a mac lover..so what to do?  jean


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Dec 3, 2003)

Well, us Mac lovers basically do without games for the most part... hehe... although I did get a game called "Marble Blast" for being a member of .Mac, and I have to say it's VERY addictive.  Kind of like the old 80s game "Marble Madness" if you ever played that.


----------

